# New WC !



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Tito Monster earned his WC yesterday at an event sponsored by the Flat Coated Retriever Club of IL. I was soooo proud of my guy!!! For a boy who just started doing this, and our very first event, he did a fantastic job.
The test was MUCH harder than I had thought it would be! I sort of expected a "gimme" test, but not at all. Of the 12 dogs entered in the WC, only 6 passed. The dogs that didn't pass included a couple of JH title holders, and dogs that had been "sent out" to professional trainers for several months. So that sort of tells you the test wasn't all that easy.
For starters, we used hen pheasants for the land double. At the training day the day before I was surprised at what a hard time the dogs have finding hen pheasants, until I was told that they have very little scent so they're pretty hard to find.
The cover was mid-calf height. Not sure if you'd call that light or moderate cover? 
The marks were about 100 degrees apart. The go-bird was a shot flier, but the memory bird (I thought this was weird) was actually in a position so that it fell almost in a direct line with the starting line (If I stood on the line and held my arm straight out at my side, that's about where the memory bird would fall). The go-bird fell just to the right of in front of us, although because it was a shot bird it tended to fall a bit further to the right. 
The day was HORRIBLY hot and humid, it was 94 degrees out and very humid. That was the only part of the day that was awful.
Judges were awesome; very helpful and didn't make me feel stupid at all for this being our first event. I told the judge when we got to the line that it was our first event ever and I appreciated his patience.
Tito came to the line, and I showed him the gunners. Signalled that we were ready, the birds went down, and the judge called our number. The Tito Monster ran out for the go-bird, didn't even hunt it up, just ran right to it, and came right back. He came smartly to heel, sat and held the bird until I took it, and then flew out to the memory bird and also got it without hunting it up (how in the heck do they DO that??). Came back briskly with it, and again did a lovely delivery to hand.
The judge came up to me and said (very nicely) "don't tell me that you haven't done this before, it's obvious this dog has been doing this for a long, long time!!!" Talk about proud!
The water was easy enough, just two singles, ducks, nothing hard about it at all except that they did throw one mark in such a way that dogs who are bank runners would get out and run the bank (as several did). Tito would prefer to be in the water anyway, so I knew it wasn't an issue for him.
After the test, after they gave out the ribbons, that same judge came up to me again and asked me, seriously, hasn't the dog done this before? I said no, in fact, we've had a total of 10 training sessions, have just started training this summer. He told me that my dog is "an incredible dog" and be sure I keep going with him. (no, I didn't pay him to say it)
<Chest puffed out with pride>


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations! What a thrill it must have been to watch your guy!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations to you both! You make an incredible team! And I don't blame you for feeling puffed up.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats to you both. Tito is doing his breed proud.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb called me yesterday, I have to admit I teared up for her. I am so proud or her and Tito's accomplishments, and I am honored to call them both my friends!

Um Barb... didn't you forget to mention the "other" letters?

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HECK NO! The "other" letters got a thread all their very own 

Poor Ann (Maxs Mom) had to listen to my upset phone call on Saturday night when I was SOOO sure he'd fail the WC Sunday, after a difficult training day on Saturday. Good thing she was there to calm me down!




Maxs Mom said:


> Barb called me yesterday, I have to admit I teared up for her. I am so proud or her and Tito's accomplishments, and I am honored to call them both my friends!
> 
> Um Barb... didn't you forget to mention the "other" letters?
> 
> Ann


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo! You really have cause to be proud


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*AWESOME!*
*CONGRATULATIONS!*
:dblthumb2​


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Big Congrats to team TITO MONSTER!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo more letters for Tito! What an impressive young boy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very cool! Go, Tito and Barb!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome! I knew he'd pass!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! You have every right to swell with pride. The judge definitely saw something special in Tito.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am ecstatic for you! I knew he could do this! Piece of cake. I totally understand being worried, but know that you do have an Incredible dog that is up for any task you ask him to do!!! Keep your feathers puffed, you deserve it!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wooot woooot! Love reading about Tito's WC in more detail. I don't think they are usually gimmies! I watched plenty of dogs not pass ours as well! Sounds like Tito did simply amazing, but he is one special boy so I expect nothing less! hehe! I am sure this is just going to be the start of his field career, sounds like he is a natural. I am so proud of both of you for everything that you have done!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone, it's so awesome having you guys to share this with!


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> The Tito Monster earned his WC yesterday at an event sponsored by the Flat Coated Retriever Club of IL. I was soooo proud of my guy!!! He told me that my dog is "an incredible dog" and be sure I keep going with him. (no, I didn't pay him to say it)
> <Chest puffed out with pride>


Aww congratulations! I'm sure you are proud as you should be! I'm new to all of this and I don't know what WC stands for?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you!
The "WC" stands for "working certificate" and it is issued by the Golden Retriever Club of America to dogs who pass a hunting test. 
You can also get a "WCX", which stands for "working certificate excellent", which is a much more advanced level.
We are NOT ready for that one yet!




Golden_Lover said:


> Aww congratulations! I'm sure you are proud as you should be! I'm new to all of this and I don't know what WC stands for?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to you Barb and to Tito!!!! Fabulous news!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Huge Congrats! I know how proud you are of Tito. I wonder if HE knows how incredibly special he is? =)


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay, Tito! Looking forward to meeting you both next June when you come out for our WCX test.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WOOHOO!!! Way to go Team Tito !!!


----------

